

Ask HN: Is there a RSS feed for new startup jobs? - hashtag

Does any site offer this? Even customization like by location or something? I know a few job sites offer weekly emails or something like that but that&#x27;s not really what I&#x27;m referring to. Thanks.
======
eip
[http://rssident.com/mash?t=job](http://rssident.com/mash?t=job)

[http://rssident.com/feeds?t=job](http://rssident.com/feeds?t=job)

~~~
hashtag
Thanks. That looks like it's only specific to Craigslist if I'm looking at
this right. Was hoping for a more customizable solution base on sites.

~~~
eip
You can add any site that has an RSS feed.

